# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  من اعجاز القرآن .. سورة يس

## الدلميت

* في دراسة أعدت في إحدى الجامعات لمخ الإنسان ،
وجدوا أن مركزالفهم والحفظ بعقل الإنسان تحتوي على مائة ثقب ،
فالإنسان الطبيعي يستخدم من عشرين إلى خمسة وعشرين ثقبا منها ،
وكلما ازدادحفظا ونباغه وصلت إلى خمسة وثلاثين ثقبا مستقبله  ،
وصاحب البلاده  وجدوها تصل  لديه إلى خمسة عشر فقط
وأنما دون العشر يصبح مجنونا لايفقه شيئا ،
بل لو زادت  الثقوب  المستخدمة عن الستين قد يجن  الإنسان من فرط ذكائه.
أثبت البحث أن الترتيب الذبذبي لحروف سورة“يس“ إذا قرأت على رأس إنسان
تكون تلك الذبذبة هي مفتاح لتلك الثقوب .. فما أن ينتهي الشخص من قراءتها ،
إلا  وقد وصل عدد ثقوب الفهم والحفظ بعقله إلى الثلاثين تقريبا
وهذا هو الإعجاز الحرفي الذبذبي في القرآن الكريم ،
فسبحان الله العظيم













*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سبحان الله العظيم 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*د. محمد عبدالله الريح قصتي مع سورة يس‏

حقيقية وواقعية (منقول(



وكاتبها البروفسور محمد عبدا لله الريح أستاذ جامعي سوداني شغل منصب عميد كلية العلوم بجامعة الخرطوم لفترة طويلة 
قصتي مع سورة يس..< /B> 

في أواخر العام 1987م و أنا بالمملكة العربية السعودية شعرت بصداع متقطع وزغللة في النظر فظننت أن ذلك ربما كان بسبب الجيوب الانفية التي أعاني منها من وقت لآخر فذهبت لاختصاصي في الأنف والأذن والحنجرة بمستشفى جدة الوطني وكان طبيبا سودانياً يدعى جعفر وكان من أشهر الأطباء في تخصصه وعلى خلق رفيع. . أجرى كل الفحوصات اللازمة وأطلعني على نتيجة فحوصاته بأن ما أشكو منه ليس له علاقة بالجيوب الأنفية وأشار إلى أن صورة الأشعة السينية توضح انتفاخاً بالونياً في منطقة بالقرب من عظمة الصدغ تسمى السرج التركي sella tursica وهو لا يريد أن يستبق التشخيص ونصحني أن أذهب لمستشفى المغربي لفحص قاع العينين وقياس الضغط داخلهما. وكانت النتيجة ما أعاني منه ليس له علاقة بأي مرض في العينين و أن الخلل يقع خلفهما. ومعنى ذلك أن الأمر يتعلق بالعصب البصري وعلي أن اخضع لفحص بالأشعة المقطعية. وجاءت نتيجة الفحص أن الانتفاخ في منطقة السرج التركي هو مؤشر لورم في الغدة النخامية المصطلحات ولأنها تقع تحت سقف الدماغ فإن أي ورم فيها يجعل الغدة تلامس التصالب البصري وهي المنطقة التي يتقاطع فيها العصبان البصريان ويمران فوق الغدة النخامية (مثل أسلاك الكهرباء وأنت لا تريد أن تلامس فروع شجرتكم تلك الأسلاك) و أي تلامس يؤدي إلى تلك الزغللة في النظر (سلامة النظر). 

والحل هو أن اذهب للدكتور السوداني الذائع الصيت اختصاصي جراحة المخ والأعصاب الدكتور محسن حسين وهو يعمل بمستشفى الهدا العسكري بالطائف. اطلع الدكتور محسن على صور الأشعة المقطعية واخبرني أن حجم الورم كبير ولهذا لابد من تدخل جراحي ولكن يجب أن أحصل أولاً على اذن من صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز (النائب ا لثاني ووزير الدفاع والطيران في ذلك الوقت). فكتب له الدكتور راشد الراجح مدير جامعة أم القرى بمشكلتي فجاء الأمر الكريم من سموه وبدأت رحلة العلاج. 

شرح لي الدكتور محسن حسين كل ما يتعلق بحالتي وقال لي نحن الآن متأكدون أن هناك ورماً في الغدة النخامية ولكن هناك بعض الحالات التي يجب أن نستبعدها. 

أولاً: فيحدث أحياناً أن تصبح الأوعية الشريانية (رهيفة) ويحدث انتفاخ فيه يعرف بالأنيورزم وهذه تسبب صداعاً وزغللة في النظر تجعلك ترى الشئ شيئين). وهناك حالة اخرى من الأورام التي تكون في هذه المنطقة وهي تحدث اعراضاً مماثلة. وعليه يجب أن نجري فحصاً بواسطة قسطرة نضخ من خلالها مادة ملونة في الأوعية الدماغية ومن ثم نصور منطقة المخ والأوعية المنتشرة في منطقة الغدة النخامية. هذا الفحص يقوم به الدكتور عرفان . 

الدكتور عرفان سوري الأصل يحمل الجنسية الأمريكية جاء بأسرته للمملكة العربية السعودية كما قال لي لكي يكون قريباً من الحرمين الشريفين ولكي ينشئ اطفاله في بيئة مسلمة. وكنت أراقبه قبل أن يقوم بعمليته وهو يتلو آيات من القرآن الكريم وبعض الأدعية النبوية فيزيل عنك أي توتر ويسبغ عليك راحة وطمأنينة كنت في أشد الحاجة لها.

وكانت النتيجة أن كل ما هنالك ذلك الورم الذي يتطلب تدخلاً جراحياً. وشرح لي الدكتور محسن أن العملية تتم من داخل فتحة فوق اللثة أو من خلال فتحة داخل الأنف. ولأن الورم كبير فيجب أن تتبع العملية جلسات علاج إشعاعي لقتل الخلايا التي ربما يساورها الحنين فتتكاثر مرة اخرى. وحدد لي موعداً للعملية في إجازة ربيع عام 1989م وهذا هو الموعد الذي يتوجب فيه رجوعي للسودان حتى لا تطبق علي قوانين الفصل من الجامعة وحتى لا افقد حقي في المعاش. 

في عام 1981م استأجرت لي الجامعة منزلاً في حي الصافية.الأخ الصديق مولانا أحمد جادين الزمزمي (رحمه الله) الذي كان يعمل قاضياً في الهيئة القضائية. مولانا الزمزمي كما يحلو لنا أن نناديه كان رجلاً حكى لي مرة أنه في السبعينيات كان يشكو من ألم في صدره وسعال مستمر وتردد على عدد من الأطباء وتناول كل العقاقير والوصفات الشعبية ولكن دون فائدة. وأخيراً قرر أن يأخذ زوجته ويذهب لمصر للعلاج. الطبيب المصري الذي أجرى عليه الكشف وبعد أن درس جيداً كل صور الأشعة قال مبدياً أسفه : 

أنا أرى إنك رجل مؤمن... وكل ما يصيبنا هو ما يقدره الله لنا والمؤمن يجب أن لا يجزع. على أي حال نتيجة الكشف لا تبشر بخير فقد وجدت أنك مصاب بسرطان في الرئة اليسرى وزحف على الرئة اليمنى وليس ذلك فحسب بل انتقل إلى اجزاء أخرى وهذه حالة لا تصلح فيها جراحة ولا أي علاج لأنه من تجاربنا فإن صاحب هذه الحالة لا يعيش أكثر من ستة أشهر. ولهذا فسأكتب لك بعض المسكنات وبعض مخففات الألم وكان الله في عونك. 

قال لي مولانا الزمزمي: شكرت الطبيب وأخذت نتيجة الفحوصات وأخبرت زوجتي بكل شئ وقلت لها أن الله رحيم بنا. لقد علمت الآن أن ما تبقى من عمري ستة أشهر وهذه فترة كافية أن أرتب فيها أموري وأن أتهيأ للقاء ربي وكان من الممكن أن أموت دون أن أعرف هذه الحقيقة ولكن من كرم المولى ولطفه بنا أن هيأ لي من يعرفني بذلك. ولا اعتراض لي على حكمه. وتقبلت زوجتي ما قلته لها بصبر المؤمنة الحقة فلم تجزع ولم تضطرب فأسلمنا أمرنا لله. 

ذات ليلة خطر على بالي أنني طالما سلمت أمري لله لماذا لا استغل قيامي في الثلث الأخير من الليل وأقرأ سورة (يس) سبع مرات لسبع ليال متصلة وأسأل الله أن يشفيني وأنا موقن برحمة ربي. وجعلت أتلو سورة (يس) في الثلث الأخير من الليل سبع مرات بعد أن أصلي ركعتين ولزمت ذلك وواظبت عليه. 

وشعرت بتحسن في صحتي وانفتحت شهيتي للأكل وقلت نوبات السعال التي كانت تنتابني.. ونقلت إلى مدينة الأبيض فنفذت قرار النقل وتبقى لي من الموعد الذي حدده لي الدكتور شهران. وجاءت ستة أشهر ومرت وجاءت ستة أشهر أخرى ومرت. ولم أكن أشعر بأي أعراض وأخذت زوجتي وذهبت لمصر لمقابلة الدكتور الذي كشف علي من قبل. وعندما اطلع على ملفي عنده صاح بأعلى صوته: 
مش معقول.. هو انت؟! دا مش معقول.. ياسبحان الله انت عملت إيه؟ قل لي انت عملت إيه؟ 
فأخبرته إنني كنت اسأل الله أن يشفيني. 

فأخذني الدكتور إلى غرفة الاشعة وعمل لي صورة أشعة وقارن الصورتين السابقة وهذه ولم يجد أثراً لأي سرطان أو مرض بالرئة. 

مولانا الزمزمي اختاره الله إلى جواره قبل ثلاثة أعوام بمرض غير الذي حدده الطبيب المصري . تذكرت الزمزمي وأنا اواجه عملية جراحية لا أدري ما الذي سيحدث لي فيها. ففعلت مثلما فعل مولانا الزمزمي كنت أصحو في الثلث الأخير من الليل وأصلي ركعتين وأقرأ سورة (يس) سبع مرات لسبع ليال وكنت أدعو الله قائلاً: اللهم اجعل لي من العلاج أيسره. 

حلت إجازة الربيع.. وتحدد يوم العملية وأخذت أشيائي وذهبت لمستشفى الهدا وتمت اجراءات دخولي وفي يوم العملية وبعد أن ألبسوني ملابس العملية وفي داخل حجرة العملية رن جرس التلفون وتناوله الدكتور محسن وكان المتحدث من الناحية الأخرى طبيب في قسم الأمراض نقل للدكتور محسن أن طبيب علم الأمراض ال pathologist الذي كان من ضمن أفراد فريق الدكتور محسن جاءته مهمة طارئة وسافر إلى كندا ذلك الصباح وسيعود بعد شهر وعليه لا يمكن اجراء العملية بدونه ويجب أن تتأجل العملية. 

ارتديت ملابسي وجلست مع الدكتور محسن في مكتبه. وبالصدفة أطل علينا طبيب أجنبي. وجلس بعد أن حيانا وقدمني له الدكتور محسن وأخذنا نتحدث سوياً فسأل الدكتور محسن عن حالتي فقدم له ملفي. كان ذلك الدكتور هو دكتور قوسلين سويسري المولد ويحمل الجنسية الكندية وإختصاصي في أمراض الغدد الصماء. قرأ في ملفي جيداً ثم سأل الدكتور محسن عن موعد العملية فأجابه بأنها ستكون بعد شهر ***** الله. فقال للدكتور محسن: 

هل ممكن تحوله لي في عيادة الغدد الصماء؟ سأجري عليه بعض الفحوصات في هذه المدة وسأجرب عليه بعض الأدوية إن دعت الحالة. 

وافق الدكتور محسن على الفور وتحولت إلى عيادة الدكتور قوسلين . 

قمت بكل الفحوصات التي طلبها دكتور قوسلين. وقرر لي دواءً في شكل أقراص أستعملها مرتين في اليوم ونبه على أن تلك الأقراص ذات أعراض جانبية صعبة فقد تسبب لي غثياناً ومشاكل في المعدة وعلي أن آخذها مع بعض الطعام وإن دعت الحال أن آخذ قبلها قرصاً ضد الغثيان. ولقد كانت تلك الأقراص صعبة في البداية لكني واظبت عليها ولم اتركها وبعد اسبوع وهو الموعد الذي حدده لي دكتور قوسلين رجعت له وفي الطريق فجأة شعرت كأن غشاوة قد زالت عن عيني وشعرت بنور قوي يصدم عيني فارتجفت وأوقفت سيارتي خارج الطريق الجبلي الصاعد إلى قمة جبل الهدا حيث المستشفى العسكري وحيث عيادة دكتور قوسلين. أخبرت الدكتور قوسلين. لم يصدق. أخذني لطبيب عيون من أصل هندي ليرسم لي حقلاَ للرؤية (field of vision ) لأني كنت أعاني من ضمن أعراض ورم الغدة من زغللة في النظر hemianopia وجاءت نتيجة الفحص تؤكد اتساع حقل الرؤية وعودته إلى حالته الطبيعية. 

وأسرع دكتور قوسلين ليخبر الدكتور محسن بالتطور الذي حدث وإنني قد استجبت للعلاج إذ أن ذلك الورم الذي كان في الغدة النخامية عبارة عن إفراز الغدة لمادة البرولاكتين وإن التشخيص الذي توصل إليه هو برولاكتينوما عملاقة macroprolactionoma ويمكن تأجيل الجراحة لأطول فترة حتى يقل حجم الورم. وانشرح صدر الدكتور محسن وقال لي سنجعل الجراحة (آخر الكي). 

وضعني الدكتور قوسلين في روتين علاجي بدواء البارلوديل وهذا هو الإسم التجاري لمادة البروموكربتين bromocriptine. وظللت أتعاطى ذلك العلاج خمس حبات كل يوم قبل النوم. واسترجعت من ذاكرتي أنني عندما كنت أدعو كنت أسأل الله (أن يجعل لي من العلاج أيسره) فهل هناك أيسر من هذا؟! 

وكنت أتتبع هذا العلاج في الانترنت من وقت لآخر حتى أعرف إن كانوا انتجوا علاجاً آخر. وقد كان. فقبل عامين وجدت أن عقاراً جديداً قد حل مكان البروموكربتين ولا توجد له أعراض جانبية. والأهم من ذلك كله أن حبة واحدة منه تكفي لمدة اسبوع بحاله. فهل هناك أيسر من هذا العلاج. يا سبحان الله. والدواء الجديد اسمه دوستينكس (dostinex) واسمه العلمي (cabergolin ) وأي شخص يمكن أن يدخل الإنترنت ويكتب أي من الكلمتين سيتحصل على كل المعلومات التي يطلبها بخصوص هذا الدواء. ولأنه لا يوجد في السودان فقد تطوع بعض الإخوة بإرساله لي من وقت لآخر من الخارج. تصور حبة واحدة في الاسبوع. ياللسعادة. 

الشاب عبد الرحمن يوسف كان يعمل في مؤسسة الراجحي للصرافة بجدة. أصيب بسرطان خطير في تجويف الأنف وانتشر في بقية أجزاء جسمه. وجاءني الأخ عادل الجعلي (زوج ابنتي الآن) وكان يعمل مع عبد الرحمن في نفس المؤسسة في جدة وطلب من زوجتي أن تجهز ملاح مفروكة لأنهم قرروا أن يتناولوا طعام الغداء مع عبد الرحمن ليرفعوا من روحه المعنوية. وقد كانت حالة عبد الرحمن ميئوس منها. اجتمعنا سوياً وكان عبد الرحمن يعاني من المرض في أطواره الأخيرة ولا يستطيع أن يأكل شيئاً إلا وتنتابه حالة من الغثيان يصعب إيقافها. وفي لحظة من اللحظات قصصت عليه قصة مولانا الزمزمي وقصتي وقلت له أن كل شئ بيد الله وإن على المرء أن يدعو الله وهو موقن بالإجابة فإن شفي كان ذلك بقدرة الله وإن اختاره الله إلى جواره إدخر له ذلك في آخرته وفي كل خير. 

وآخر مرة تحدثت فيها مع الأخ عادل أخبرني أن عبد الرحمن قد شفي تماماً ونقل كفالته إلى مكتب عقار وقد استقدم عائلته وهو يقر يك السلام. هذه ثلاث حالات أنا بطل إحداها وشاهد على إثنتين منها. فسبحانه مدبر الأمور والقادر على كل شئ وهو فعال لما يريد. ولا جدال فيما ورد أن (يس) قلب القرآن وأنها لما قرئت له. والله خالق الأكوان وفاطر الحب والنوى يخبرنا: 

)وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين(

)ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين(

_


سبحان الله العظيم ..

إذا اجتمع الإيمان الصادق بالله وقدرته ورحمته ، مع الدعاء الصادق والإلحاح فيه ، والاستشفاء بكلام الله تعالى ، مع الأخذ بالأسباب الحسية كتناول الأدوية وغيرها ، فإن النتيجة الأكيدة هي الشفاء بحول الله وقوته وقدرته ..

سبحانك يا رب .. ما قدرناك حق قدرك ..

__________________
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم ببركة يس اشفي كل مرضى المسلمين
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*سبحان الله 
*

----------


## جكنون

*سبحان الله  القرآن  شفاء  لكل عليل  ونور للقلوب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبحان الله العظيم
جزاكما الله كل خير الاحباء الدلميت وود البقعة

*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

سبحان الله العظيم 



شكرا محمد الناير والحوشابي وجكنون علي مروركم الطيب
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*[QUOTE=ود البقعة;558707]اللهم ببركة يس اشفي كل مرضى المسلمين[/Qاشكر كثيرا لك ود البقعةUOTE]


والشكر الكثير لك ود البقعة علي ما اوردته من معلومات واحداث في الصياغ نفسه
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

سبحان الله العظيم
جزاكما الله كل خير الاحباء الدلميت وود البقعة





وللاخ الكسلاوي افضل التحايا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*[QUOTE=الدلميت;558793]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

اللهم ببركة يس اشفي كل مرضى المسلمين[/Qاشكر كثيرا لك ود البقعةUOTE]


والشكر الكثير لك ود البقعة علي ما اوردته من معلومات واحداث في الصياغ نفسه



التحية والتقدير والشكر الكثير لك انت اخي الحبيب الدلميت 
وفي ميزان حسناتك
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا اله الا الله لالالالالالالالالالالالالالااله الا الله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا اله الا الله لالالالالالالالالالالالالالااله الا الله




محمد رســــــــــــــــــــــــــــول الله
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*ستتوالى مرات اندهاشنا من إعجاز القرآن الكريم.. وستظل البشرية تكتشف كل يوم معجزات جديدة إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ..
فالقرآن الكريم معجزة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. 
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الدلميت ..
وأخي ودالبقعة ..
*

----------


## الدسكو

* سبحان الله العظيم  
*

----------

